# Bonless leg of lamb



## lautay (Sep 6, 2010)

Trying out a greek marinade (that I REALLY like for souvlaki) on the smoked lamb.  1 cup olive oil, 1 fresh squeezed lemon, a LOT of garlic, a heaping Tbls of oregano, and some pepper.  That's it.  Measure to your taste (I go heavier on the garlic). Let sit a few hours or overnight.  Today I only had it in the marinade for a couple of hours because I forgot about it last night...

I am using apple smoke, I'll let you know how it goes!


----------

